# Health Insurance costs



## SeekerUSA (Apr 3, 2011)

Our Daughter who has lived in VA for the last ten years has offered to sponsor us to move to the US. We would like to take up this opportunity and move from Europe permanently. We are worried about health insurance cover. I am 54 and my partner 50. We are looking for advice/options on Health cover and what we would should expect to pay, should we not have any employment, (although we are looking to start a home based business). Please note we are only able to afford low cost health insurance cover.
Could you please give us some idea (average) what we could expect to pay per month. Any advice from those with experience would be grateful.


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

You should take a look at 

ehealthinsurance.com

to get an idea of costs. Put in the zip code for your daughter's address.

Remember, that these are only 'estimates' until such time as you complete the application forms and provide your full health history - and the premiums go up annually.

The US insurance companies are under no obligation to provide you with insurance and can, and do routinely, turn people down for pre-conditions. These can range from relatively minor things like high blood pressure, to asthma to cancer.

You say that you can only afford low cost health insurance - this usually means either a very restrictive policy (ie. medical catastrophe only) to a short term policy.

You will need to do some research on these.

In the case of my husband and I we started off at 500 dollars a month at age 60 and 62 respectively. If you are eligible you should expect to get something cheaper than this at your age.


----------



## CrowdedHouse (Feb 22, 2011)

You will be SHOCKED at the cost of healthcare, especially for someone your age. I have used the site Crawford mentions, so that's a good start. But it's nothing like having NHS at your disposal for free. Hope you don't get sick in the US...


----------



## SeekerUSA (Apr 3, 2011)

Your information was very helpful Thank you.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

CrowdedHouse said:


> You will be SHOCKED at the cost of healthcare, especially for someone your age. I have used the site Crawford mentions, so that's a good start. But it's nothing like having NHS at your disposal for free. Hope you don't get sick in the US...


The bite is not necessarily as bad as the bark. Have your daughter check if her insurance will recognize you as "life changing event" especially as you will not be working right away. Otherwise use Google to locate actual insurance agents in her area. Contact them and let them do the legwork for you. Check around the UK for expat coverage. My mother found some for up to five years with maximum age 75. By the time you consider UK taxation, copays and actual services provided Us premiums are not that crazy. I had three surgeries with daily therapy for six months each time in the last few years and my premium has not changed.

@CrowdedHouse
"Your age":>) One of the pleasant surprises of living/working in the US - you are not being considered senile and over the hill once you are out of college.


----------



## SeekerUSA (Apr 3, 2011)

Many thanks for your input. I will try and find more information on Uk expat health cover and will also look into the option with our daughter.
Once again thank you.


----------

